
CryoPID - A Process Freezer for Linux - mk
http://cryopid.berlios.de/
======
mk
The way I've used this is saving my python repl process. Sometimes when I'm
just hacking stuff out I will define things in the repl without writing out to
a file. But then if you kill your process or it dies or you move to another
server you lose anything that you defined. With this I can save my repl state
and restart it later, move it to another box, and make pancakes.

------
xirium
It used to be common practice to coredump a Perl script and edit it in debug
so that you could skip the initialiastion phase of a frequently run script.
This was most commonly performed on CGI scripts. CryoPID would make it trivial
to do this task in any language via the script itself.

